# Lyka Uodate



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Lyka had surgery yesterday for her vaginal prolapse. I’ve just picked her up, and she’s groggy as all get out, but the vet was very impressed with how well it went. We also had her spayed and he was able to remove the tumor that was causing her pain when she laid down on her stomach. He put her on a diet formula (she gains no matter how little I feed her), and was completely open to the Injections for her hips once she has healed from surgery. 

She might be high as a kite still, but she looks so much happier! She will not tolerate the cone of shame, so it’s just constant watching to make sure she isn't pulling stitches out of her belly. Which also means I’ll be sleeping on the couch for the next week or so while she heals, she can’t make it up and down the stairs.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Yay, so glad everything went well and she seems to be feeling happier! Best wishes for her speedy recovery!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

*Lyka Update*

So weird question. Lyka is the first “fat” dog I’ve had. She was lean and fit up until this year, when age smacked her in her face and slowed her down. She is on a diet kibble now, and refuses to eat it most days. She will go two-three days without eating, and finally give in and eat (when I sneak a bit of Fromm into the diet kibble. Sssshhhhh). The weird thing is, you can still feel all her ribs, and see her last two ribs when she is standing, and still had a tucked waist. She doesn’t seem to be gaining any belly weight at all, it’s from her ribs up to her neck. I’ve never seen a dog get upper fat, and not lower fat. Anyone else end up with a top heavy senior? 

She has her follow up appointment on Wednesday, so I’ll ask the vet then, but thought maybe some of you would have advice. 

And thanks to those that recommended the injections for her hips, she gets her first injection on Wednesday, and I’m hoping it will also help with weight loss if I can get her more active.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Jchrest said:


> So weird question. Lyka is the first “fat” dog I’ve had. She was lean and fit up until this year, when age smacked her in her face and slowed her down. She is on a diet kibble now, and refuses to eat it most days. She will go two-three days without eating, and finally give in and eat (when I sneak a bit of Fromm into the diet kibble. Sssshhhhh). The weird thing is, you can still feel all her ribs, and see her last two ribs when she is standing, and still had a tucked waist. She doesn’t seem to be gaining any belly weight at all, it’s from her ribs up to her neck. I’ve never seen a dog get upper fat, and not lower fat. Anyone else end up with a top heavy senior?
> 
> She has her follow up appointment on Wednesday, so I’ll ask the vet then, but thought maybe some of you would have advice.
> 
> And thanks to those that recommended the injections for her hips, she gets her first injection on Wednesday, and I’m hoping it will also help with weight loss if I can get her more active.


I'm guessing the cause is hormonal, the way her weight is distributing.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That’s good to hear and hope it’s a quick recovery. Maybe some homemade chicken broth if allowed, to flavor up the meals. Just refridge it first to skim the fat.

There is a very wide collar (almost from base of neck to head) that someone posted a while back made specifically for the same purpose as the cone and the Elizabethan. Maybe you already know of it. I can’t think of the name or who send it but it was effective keeping their dog from getting at the stitches but had more freedom for the dog to drink, move etc. Darn my memory.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Heartandsoul said:


> That’s good to hear and hope it’s a quick recovery. Maybe some homemade chicken broth if allowed, to flavor up the meals. Just refridge it first to skim the fat.
> 
> There is a very wide collar (almost from base of neck to head) that someone posted a while back made specifically for the same purpose as the cone and the Elizabethan. Maybe you already know of it. I can’t think of the name or who send it but it was effective keeping their dog from getting at the stitches but had more freedom for the dog to drink, move etc. Darn my memory.


Does it look like a donut? I think I know which one you’re talking about. Luckily she just needed two firm no’s along with leave it, and she hasn’t touched them since. They dissolve, and look like they are well on there way to disappearing. It’s the only time I’ve been happy she hates the water though! lol


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

No, not a donut, it looks more collarish and looks like a neck stretcher. Lol. I remember distinctly when I saw it thinking, that is so cool will have to remember that. Lol but maybe it was a bit donutish too.

Glad the stitches look good and healing.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Sasha wanted nothing to do with the cone of shame when she was spayed. She was good as gold. Wolfgang on the other hand was a nightmare. Its the only time in that dogs life he was "bad". He HATED that cone.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I like to use two donut collars on my big-boy. Seems much more comfortable than the cone. He used it like an airline pillow half the day.


----------

